# Lost: Gear bag at Gore put-in 8/19.



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Left my gear bag at the put in on race day. Black mesh bag with orange on the front. Wax, earplugs inside. Was by the bushes at the seal launch in. Call me if you found it. 303-907-1373. 

Thanks,
Ian


----------

